# Can I Paint/Stain an HID Bulb?



## bhvm (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello everyone!
I ordered Half a dozen of 35W HID bulbs. These turned out to be 6000k as opposed to 4300k (As My order was). I cannot replace or Return the Bulbs. I was thinking to Order some Stain Glass Paint and put a very thin layer on these so that they atleast appear 4600K~5000k.
6000k is very blue to me.

So, would it be safe to directly paint the Outer capsule of HID bulb? I am not looking to paint the Light Housings as they would look yellow and out of place.
I searched the forum but could'nt find anything.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 21, 2015)

how heat resistant is the paint\stain?? I have turned hid envelope frosted once, by etching in acid, but it did not give me desired result, a wanted to get rid of the "line" from a wire that goes along the "bubble" it did not disappear, just became a bit more washed out. as far as changing color, I seriously doubt it, but anything is possible.


----------



## bhvm (Jan 22, 2015)

I just Hopped to a nearby craft store and brought a small pack of Stain Glass Paint. It's 'Water Based' and has all the colours including golden yellow and Sea blue (so I can make warm or Cool tinted bulbs).

I am not in position to loose the HIDs by trying (Short on cash) but I will paint some 100W Halogens and see how it goes. If the paint is Ok on 100W Halogen, It will be definitely be OK on 35W HID, No?

About Frosting, You haven't added any extra layers to it, so can't be a direct comparo.
Still, Did the Bulb last?


----------



## LightningJack (Jan 22, 2015)

Another method to change the color temp is just using bigger ballasts if you have some,the color temperature sinks when overdriven.I don´t think that you have good color through painting,as 6000k is bluish and when you mix blue with yellow it´s gonna be green maybe.Could imagine thi would work if you had 5000k bulbs,pure white throug yellow glass should be yellow


----------



## bhvm (Jan 22, 2015)

LightningJack said:


> Another method to change the color temp is just using bigger ballasts if you have some,the color temperature sinks when overdriven.I don´t think that you have good color through painting,as 6000k is bluish and when you mix blue with yellow it´s gonna be green maybe.Could imagine thi would work if you had 5000k bulbs,pure white throug yellow glass should be yellow



that would be a good option. however my oem ballasts are 35w and I'm not parting with them. also my housings are kinda small for all the heat and uv.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 22, 2015)

bhvm said:


> that would be a good option. however my oem ballasts are 35w and I'm not parting with them. also my housings are kinda small for all the heat and uv.


 Is this housing in a vehicle licensed to drive on roads? There is a separate forum for that. If it's a light, can you put a circular film filter on the cover of the spotlight?


----------



## bhvm (Jan 22, 2015)

Yes Its a vehicle Housing, Ballasts are wired up Already.
Mods please move the Thread if the Need be.

Meanwhile, I am having good luck painting the Bulbs. I Painted a few Crappy Halogens Yellow and Blue to see how it goes. They'll be Dried till sunday and then fired up Overnight (8 Hours). Will report how it goes.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 22, 2015)

bhvm said:


> Yes Its a vehicle Housing, Ballasts are wired up Already. Mods please move the Thread if the Need be. Meanwhile, I am having good luck painting the Bulbs. I Painted a few Crappy Halogens Yellow and Blue to see how it goes. They'll be Dried till sunday and then fired up Overnight (8 Hours). Will report how it goes.


 I like to tinker, but I know the limits of what I can build and of what is safe to operate on public roads. You are throwing good money after bad and I hope you stop. Email Daniel Stern and find a better way to do what you're doing. If you don't like his answer, at least call your insurance company and warn them. Daniel Stern on filtered lamps: Daniel Correct selective Yellow, crap blue, and OK blue bulbs that don't help Daniel Stern on Don't Do HID conversions Most DIY vehicle lighting modifications are unsafe. The reasons can be summed up as follows: In most countries with paved roads, there are strict laws regulating production of vehicle lighting. In the US, it's FMVSS108 (208 is mine at work) and the test standards required. FMVSS108 is long, about 75000 words - You can read the text Here law.cornell.edu, but it calls out a few dozen standards of tests - How long an assembly must last, etc. FMVSS108 lists the long set of requirements to produce a legal safety lighting bulb - That is, a headlamp, driving beam, fog lamp, turn signal, brake light, CHMSL, etc. These laws are created to ensure that bulbs are safe: Adequately durable, not dangerous to other drivers, and at least minimally effective in their job (To see, signal, or be seen without glare). If you change bulb (Light source type, bulb type or output rating) you may invalidate the safety engineered into your lighting. This could lead to a lamp failure, a vehicle fire, excessive glare endangering other drivers, or inadequate long-distance seeing at night leading to your collision with things. In particular, putting HIDs in a fixture of any type, designed for a filament, is a bad bad idea. If you cover your lamp or light with something - Any filter, any "clear" cover, etc, you have increased glare and decreased your ability to see. There are no optically-clear coverings to add to the bulb or light front. They are all unsafe and increase glare by scattering light. Colored filters reduce output greatly. Your "Make it less blue" idea will remove blue photons, overheating the HID bulb envelope and decreasing light output. This may make the bulb fail, with or without fire. This will certainly reduce output and increase glare. Please don't continue wasting money to endanger others.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 22, 2015)

bhvm said:


> About Frosting, You haven't added any extra layers to it, so can't be a direct comparo.
> Still, Did the Bulb last?



you're right no layers, it lasted as long as i had the light, it was a Halogen spotlight that i converted to hid, i prbly used it for dozen of hours, before it fell overboard, and sunk


----------



## SemiMan (Jan 22, 2015)

For one, as this is for vehicle lighting, it's illegal. Being illegal, we don't discuss it on CPF. It's an integrity and safety thing.

However, as an academic exercise, did you paint a 100W halogen headlight module or a 100W house bulb. If the latter, its not remotely the same thing.

HID bulbs (and halogen capsules) get very hot. As well, HID bulbs release a huge amount of UV. Odds are, the coating will burn off, either fast or slowly .... the remains likely impregnating into the reflector housing rendering it useless.

So you are short on cash, but the best way you have to spend it (on your car at least) is for illegal bulbs? Better tires, better brakes, etc. are going to do a lot more to make you safe .... especially since the HID will make things worse.


----------



## alpg88 (Jan 22, 2015)

SemiMan said:


> HID bulbs (and halogen capsules) get very hot. As well, HID bulbs release a huge amount of UV. Odds are, the coating will burn off, either fast or slowly .... the remains likely impregnating into the reflector housing rendering it useless.



that is a good point, it is possible, that would cost a lot more to replace than just bulbs.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Jan 22, 2015)

There is Hi-Temp paint (automotive exhaust manifold paint) that's supposed to withstand temps up to 2000 degrees, available in different colors. I've painted bulbs before but not a 35W HID. The bulb may not handle the extra insulation from the paint and probably crack. By the way I've painted headers and exhaust manifolds before and they never lasted. But that was years ago.


----------



## bhvm (Jan 24, 2015)

Sirs,
I knew this would come up sooner than later.

1) I don't live in US, Canada, Austrailia or anywhere you live. Over my place, we are allowed to Upgrade as long as Wattage (35W) remains the same and colour is not too blue (upto 5000k is OK)

2) The Lamps are not going into the main headlamps. I have my stupid old 55/60w H4 lamps whereas i get highbeamed by 100W and 130w Idiots. I am surely the odd man out.

3) The Lamps form a part of Auxillary Driving beam pattern to use on deserted roads. I could have gotten happy and merry with the Blue bulbs just like 99.9% of people here, But I am just a Blue hater and would like my Lamps looking stock even Offroad.

BTW i painted a trial Halogen lamp and put it to 'Cook' for now. lets not veer off from the topic.


----------



## bhvm (Jan 28, 2015)

anyone?


----------



## SemiMan (Jan 29, 2015)

You are short on cash .... But ... You ordered not 2 but 6 HIDs ... And only for your aux lights.

Given the bad idea of putting HIDs into halogen housings, the odds that 6 bulbs means you plan to use for not just for aux lighting AND that it was already suggested as a bad idea due to heat and outgassing ......


----------

